# New 50 year old park instructor



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> For all those "old" guys out there that give up on riding the park once they hit 30 years old...
> I just got my CASI Level 1 Park Instructor certification this weekend here in Ontario.
> *Started riding at 40 and am now 50.
> 
> You're never too old.*:jumping1:


Maybe not,.. but I certainly feel _"too brittle"_ lately! :laugh:
Congrat's on getting your cert! Way to go! :cheer:



(…I'm still holding out for the full body, inflatable, bubble wrap armor!  _Then_ maybe I'll take a shot at a box or a rail or two! ) :laugh:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i may not be, but my knees.... that is another story


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I always have extra respect for those grey beard shredders regardless how long they been riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats :jumping1:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> For all those "old" guys out there that give up on riding the park once they hit 30 years old...
> I just got my CASI Level 1 Park Instructor certification this weekend here in Ontario.
> Started riding at 40 and am now 50.
> 
> You're never too old.:jumping1:


way to go !!!

Now I have another member to bug to get me doing better in the park :wavetowel2:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome man, I just learned tame dogs, and landed some 5s this year at age 31 (although I did separate my shoulder on one). Looking forward to progressing a bit more once im back on snow.

You are like the 65 year old hikers out there, you make me believe that I can keep doing things as I get older as long as I take care of my body now.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just to reinforce the "never too old" mantra, I should point out that the class of 6 candidates on this course was comprised of instructors from our travelling snow club (of which I am one).
Ages of the 6 candidates, 53, 50, 43, 40, 40, 36.
We all passed!

Grays on Trays in the park.:yahoo:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

47 & Better Than You! | Snowboard Addiction

This dude rides at my local hill, I remember briefly chatting with him a couple seasons ago at a bag jump event and thinking it was cool to see a guy his age still pushing it that hard. At that time he seemed to be about the same ability level of most of the group I ride with (were in our late 20s) then I just saw this email from snowboard addiction last week and he's clearly on another level now. 

I'll be 30 next season and its looking like "I'm too old for this shit" still won't be a valid excuse. Assholes.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Just another fine example of the fact that:

Old Dogs can learn new tricks !!!!

Congrats Dragon :cheer:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats Grey! Hope i would someday have balls to try the rails but not yet. I can only ride on boxes that are 2 feet wide:facepalm1: I'd jumps off side hits but not the actual jumps cuz i do not want to get launch and end up like this:injured: Nevertheless,with you and Slyder showing us off, might change my goals for next season. Congrats again.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

t21 said:


> Congrats Grey! Hope i would someday have balls to try the rails but not yet. I can only ride on boxes that are 2 feet wide:facepalm1: I'd jumps off side hits but not the actual jumps cuz i do not want to get launch and end up like this:injured: Nevertheless,with you and Slyder showing us off, might change my goals for next season. Congrats again.


The trick to boxes is go fast.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

speedjason said:


> The trick to boxes is go fast.


I know, its just the approach and staying flat is my issue on the narrow boxes. the 2' wide gives me enough room to adjust quickly once i'm on top if it. I'd rather ride on moguls that ride park, but i just need to challenge myself more on this area.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

With the end of season fast approaching I still had some lesson vouchers I had bought beginning of the year. Anyway, took my first lesson of the year today with my son and we pretty much stayed in the park. While I will admit it's pretty sad, wait, really sad, I wouldn't say it's hopeless. 180s or better seem pretty unachievable at this point, but time will tell.

My big issue has always been stiff in the knees on landings both from a jump and off the boxes. By the end of the lesson I was doing way better, but still pretty pathetic. I'm also thinking WAY too much about every little movement. The muscle memory just isn't there when I'm off the ground.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Brewtown said:


> 47 & Better Than You! | Snowboard Addiction
> 
> This dude rides at my local hill, I remember briefly chatting with him a couple seasons ago at a bag jump event and thinking it was cool to see a guy his age still pushing it that hard. At that time he seemed to be about the same ability level of most of the group I ride with (were in our late 20s) then I just saw this email from snowboard addiction last week and he's clearly on another level now.
> 
> *I'll be 30 next season and its looking like "I'm too old for this shit" still won't be a valid excuse. Assholes.*



Just spit out my beer. lol

Congrats GreyDragon! Well deserved.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I really hope that I will be able to ride as well as the man in the video eventually. I do not have any grand dream of a triple cork or anything really extreme.. But if I can pull smooth 360s with a grab and single front/back flips, I'd be very happy. That said, I wonder how many days he ride per year since he started freestyle.

I was really hoping to reaching my stretch goal of hitting 360 by the end of the season, but despite definite throughout the season, it looks like managing the 4 kinds of 180s consistently is a more realistic goal.

And, congrats, GreyDragon!


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

congratulations !

i started snowboarding at 36, i'm turning 40 this month, but i plan on doing this as long as i physically can


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to all for the congratulations.

To those who express concern about trying park at an "advanced age", two points:

1. The certification I received this past weekend is Park Instructor 1. The bar is not terribly high for this certification (50/50 on jibs, butters, small jumps with grabs, spins on land, 180s in the air). But, I DID IT! And learned how to teach these effectively to newbs starting out in freestyle/park.
Lesson here is - start small and get very comfortable with small tricks.
And yes, I do plan to work towards the Park Instructor 2 certification which is much more challenging.

2. I wear a good amount of body protection. As an old dude with bills to pay, telling your employer that you will miss time due to a snowboarding injury doesn't cut it (imo). I wear: helmet, wrist guards, tailbone pad, upper body armour. I actually wear all of this ALL THE TIME I RIDE now. One never knows when a trip through the park or a side hit may appeal.
I have had one of my students refer to me as "Iron Man" due to the body armour.

Anyway, I mention this stuff to encourage you older dudes to not limit yourself. Freestyle is too much fun to leave to the young!

P.S. It's also a riot being one of the few riders in the park with facial hair. LOL!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> P.S. It's also a riot being one of the few riders in the park with facial hair. LOL!


better yet one of the few riding in the park WITH his kids :notworthy:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I cant wait to be going through the park with my kids. I see it every so often here, but with a much younger version (i.e. those who had kids in their early 20s).

That 47yr old dude rips so much harder than i am ever planning to do, but then I suspect that maybe he didnt think he would be as good as he ended up being.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Grey, do you mind listing what body armor you wear?

I'm currently wearing action padded shorts from Nike underneath. Not too bulky with tailbone, hips and thigh protection.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Magnum626 said:


> Hey Grey, do you mind listing what body armor you wear?
> 
> I'm currently wearing action padded shorts from Nike underneath. Not too bulky with tailbone, hips and thigh protection.


I wear the POC VPD 2.0 jacket.
Some may find this piece a bit heavy, but the padding is designed to meet the Level 2 standard for motorcycle riding protection. Lighter armour meets the lower Level 1 standard, which may suffice for some.
I wear this jacket as my mid layer - merino/polyester blend base layer, body armour, shell jacket. On very cold days, I wear a polyester vest OVER the body armour, then the shell jacket (the padding in the armour should be kept warm from your body heat to keep it pliable).
This system works very well for me.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Does the back plate stay in place? I bought the Forcefield Pro Shirt not long ago. The backplate is also rated at L2, and it is overall comfortable to wear. The problem is that it doesn't really stay in plate. Once I landed on my lower back where I injured myself at the start of the season. I don't plan to change armour just yet (try some kind of belt or something to keep it in place), but just in case.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've talked with the guy in the vids many times. We were supposed to ride together this year but I wasn't able to make it and we just ran out of time this season. 

He threw his 1st 5 the other day, not sure if that is in this vid or not. He did share it with me. Like many have said I wish I had 1/2 his talent. 
He is a great guy, athletic and has a great park to ride in. He's shared that he has had his share of injuries so this made me realize like many have said, You may get a bit beat up to progress and it's part of the learning curve. Which I did know

He has kids and the kids are now starting to really become incredible park riders. ** I wish I could ride as good as his kids !! **

My body armor was from a Motocross store. I didn't look into the safety rating. It was built well, fit great and offered the areas I was looking for to protect.
The pads/shell are all sewn in so nothing shifts around which sets my mind at ease that nothing will be out of place when I do go down !
It does get warm with it on so I dress accordingly. 
I don't wear it unless I'm in the park. Our hill is small so if I need to run to the car to grab/remove it's not a big deal for me. 
Since my crash I have worn it a lot since I was working on park a lot at the end of the season. FORTUNATELY I didn't need the gear as most of my falls were very minor, figures ... I had it just in case


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Does the back plate stay in place? I bought the Forcefield Pro Shirt not long ago. The backplate is also rated at L2, and it is overall comfortable to wear. The problem is that it doesn't really stay in plate. Once I landed on my lower back where I injured myself at the start of the season. I don't plan to change armour just yet (try some kind of belt or something to keep it in place), but just in case.


Ah, excellent question!
The one issue I had with the POC jacket was that the back protector pad would slide up when sitting on the lift and slide down when I was standing.
The fix? I simply took it to my local alterations guy and had him sew the bottom of the back pad "sleeve" at a higher level. The pad doesn't slide up or down anymore. If you want the protection lower, just have the top of the sleeve sewn closed at a lower point by someone.

I should mention that I have tried the d3o type pad body armour from several companies. Obviously, I am most happy with the POC jacket. I could also recommend the jacket from Xion Protective Gear. Similar protection as the POC, but it comes from Netherlands and the import duties/taxes here in Canada at least added over $100 to the cost. I didn't like the Forcefield jacket (or shorts for that matter) at all. Not comfortable for me.
If you are looking for a very light and comfortable jacket and are okay with Level 1 protection, the Demon d3o version 2 jacket is excellent. ( I have one in size large which I would sell at half of the regular price at All Sport Protection, plus shipping, if anyone is interested).

The jacket slyder is wearing in his photo looks really solid. Protection everywhere I would want it. I prefer the d3o padding myself because of its pliability. Slyder, could you tell us how comfortable your jacket is with the hard plates?


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I've seen the guy in the videos riding before when I was at Granite Peak, but I didn't know who he was back then. I just remember riding behind him in the park and watching him throw 3's while I stared on completely dumfounded since I was not expecting that type of skill!


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I should mention that I have tried the d3o type pad body armour from several companies. Obviously, I am most happy with the POC jacket. I could also recommend the jacket from Xion Protective Gear. Similar protection as the POC, but it comes from Netherlands and the import duties/taxes here in Canada at least added over $100 to the cost.


The Xion gear looks interesting, but I couldn't find any protection level certification info on their website. I presume that from what you've said, they offer level2 protection like the POC - but I can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

kumimajava said:


> The Xion gear looks interesting, but I couldn't find any protection level certification info on their website. I presume that from what you've said, they offer level2 protection like the POC - but I can't find that info anywhere.


I tried the Xion gear at the beginning of this season, only to see if it was any lighter than my POC armour. It wasn't. In fact, it seemed a bit heavier to me. The protection was very good though. I did inquire about the level of protection, but I can't remember the response.

If the Xion is cheaper for you to buy, I would recommend it. I returned the one I ordered only because I already had the POC jacket and didn't find the Xion to improve on it.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I tried the Xion gear at the beginning of this season, only to see if it was any lighter than my POC armour. It wasn't. In fact, it seemed a bit heavier to me. The protection was very good though. I did inquire about the level of protection, but I can't remember the response.
> 
> If the Xion is cheaper for you to buy, I would recommend it. I returned the one I ordered only because I already had the POC jacket and didn't find the Xion to improve on it.


Thanks for your response - it's helpful to know for the future. It's a bit odd that they don't put the testing specs on the website 

At the moment, I'm riding in the Forcefield pro-shirt, which for me is quite comfy, but I'm always curious about possibly better kit, hence the question. I did look at the POC stuff as well, but from what I recall at the time, not all the armour bits were removable so I went with the forcefield since it's easier to wash/clean.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> The jacket slyder is wearing in his photo looks really solid. Protection everywhere I would want it. I prefer the d3o padding myself because of its pliability. Slyder, could you tell us how comfortable your jacket is with the hard plates?


Mine has the had shell and like a 3/8" padding glued to that hard plastic then sew onto the jacket. 
The spine protector covers your whole back with interlacing so it bends with your body. 
I like the shoulder protection and it does wrap around to the back of the shoulder nicely. I can do without the elbow pads but since they are there I'm sure I'll take a hit there. I"ve never really racked my elbow but I hear many stories of ppl that do. 

It is a bit bulky under my coat but it's protection I expected that. 
I can't say positively if it hinders my movement sideways for boardslides. My injury held me back there more than anything. 
It is comfy, other than the bulkiness I don't even notice it while riding. Nor on the chair lift, which for some reason was on my mind of being annoying. It's not
With all the pads and plastic you do need to be aware of your layers though. You/I can't wear to much under it as you can tell it's quite fitted. I could put another layer over it if I wanted to but it would need to be bigger/baggy to fit over the pads. I've worn it on 15*F days with one base layer, jacket liner and shell I was just fine. 

****Kinda wish I had a crash with this just to see how it worked **** Glad I didn't need it but I got it cuz I did need it and didn't have it


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Ah, excellent question!
> [...]
> I simply took it to my local alterations guy and had him sew the bottom of the back pad "sleeve" at a higher level. The pad doesn't slide up or down anymore. If you want the protection lower, just have the top of the sleeve sewn closed at a lower point by someone.[...]


Thanks. Yeah, I would definitely prefer the pad lower at all time. I have never fell in such a way where the main impact is much higher than the middle of my back, and I'd say that most of the time, it is the lower back. In terms of comfort, I have no issues with the Forcefield Pro shirt though, although I have not tried anything else extensively (putting it on in the shop doesn't tell the story).

For waist down protection, I bought leggings from a Japanese make called Yoroi Musha. It uses Poron XRD, similar to d3o (allegedly better - the company used d3o in the past but switched to Poron in the last 2 years). The good part is that everything stays where it is meant to be, and the protection is very solid. I fell pretty hard on my knee earlier but felt nothing and as far as I can tell no damage. The downside is two folds: 1. The pads can't be removed, making machine wash impractical (I was surprised as their top had removable padding). 2. The quality is questionable. Some of the sewn bits are starting to come off, I am not sure if it is really going to last another season. Good tech let down by the workmanship.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

TooNice said:


> 2. The quality is questionable. Some of the sewn bits are starting to come off, I am not sure if it is really going to last another season. Good tech let down by the workmanship.


From BA's and a few others I tried Shoe Goo glue to repair some gear. 










and it has held up quite well. Maybe you could run a bead on inside and outside of the sewn seams to help reinforce this area. It's worth a shot, $5 tube that comes in handy for all kinds of repairs rather than dumping gear your happy with cuz of shitty workmanship. 
Just a thought


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Good idea from slyder.
Of course, anything that was sewn together can be resewn as well.
When I take stuff in to my alterations guy that is clearly for sport related use, he does a SERIOUS job with the sewing.


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> If you are looking for a very light and comfortable jacket and are okay with Level 1 protection, the Demon d3o version 2 jacket is excellent. ( I have one in size large which I would sell at half of the regular price at All Sport Protection, plus shipping, if anyone is interested).


GreyDragon, are you still selling this jacket? I'm actually shoppin for a Large.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

rayden8 said:


> GreyDragon, are you still selling this jacket? I'm actually shoppin for a Large.


Sold a while ago.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, congrats. 
Anyone who throws himselft into such a labyrinth of death traps (park) is a daredevil in my eyes. Props!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Wow, congrats.
> Anyone who throws himselft into such a labyrinth of death traps (park) is a daredevil in my eyes. Props!


You can insert "herself", and "(AK Cliffs)", in that statement too!!!!!


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Going to have to find myself some Shoe Goo because as expected, my leggings is really falling apart from the seams breaking after a second season. And if that doesn't work, then I guess it is time for a new pair for next season. 

I think that I will also go for the Level 1 Park next season. I spent most of this season working on my general riding, and trying to rid of bad habits I picked up while riding by myself last season, which culminated in obtaining the CASI Level 1 & 2 Instructor Certification :yahoo:

So next season, I will focus once again on park riding. I really thought that I'd be able to get the four 180s down by now but I am struggling quite a bit with back 1's (and oddly, more so regular than switch). And as for boxes, the only new move I picked up this season is box slides, but it makes it so much more fun compared to when I could only do 50/50 :smile:

Personal observation: I find medium kickers less intimidating than drops of similar size. I guess it's the knowledge that the landing is going to be predictable.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

You got Level 1 and 2 in the same season?
Impressive.

Congratulations!


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm 47 and my twin boys are 14. I love riding in the park with them...at the local hill (Missouri) we only ride park. Every time they say, "Hey dad, watch this." I try to match them by saying, "Hey son, watch this!" Yeah, it hurts sometimes but totally worth it...little dudes want to see their dads going for it too.

It is fun to learn a trick together...frustrating on a personal level but so rewarding watching them figure it out way faster than me. Little dudes are like sponges...I have to try a new trick 20 times to get it...they generally need 3 or 4. 

I'll sneak out to the local hill at times when they can't so I get extra practice. At some point, I realize they will be better than me...I'm just trying to kick that can down the road  Based on their progress this year, I'm thinking next season they will make the pass.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TooNice said:


> Going to have to find myself some Shoe Goo because as expected, my leggings is really falling apart from the seams breaking after a second season. And if that doesn't work, then I guess it is time for a new pair for next season.
> 
> I think that I will also go for the Level 1 Park next season. I spent most of this season working on my general riding, and trying to rid of bad habits I picked up while riding by myself last season, which culminated in obtaining the CASI Level 1 & 2 Instructor Certification :yahoo:
> 
> ...


I would try rubber cement, the same shit you fix a popped tire on a bike with.

Put it on both pieces you plan on glueing, THEN LET IT DRY.
Then stick together.


TT


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

@GreyDragon: Thanks! It was my main goal of the season, so I am super stoked  I am not sure if I will get another season as long this one unless I work as an instructor so I really put everything I had into it. The L2 will hopefully make it a bit easier to get a job if/when I give it a shot, and if not, it has at least improved my general riding and helped me become more aware of areas I should work on. One of feedback I received was to work some freestyle to increase my range of movements I am comfortable with, which I am more than happy to oblige 

@d2cycles: I don't have little ones, but I totally get what you mean by having to try 20 times (if not many times more!) just to learn a new move. But persistence will pay off, and when it does, it is super rewarding isn't it  I do wish that I started snowboarding at the same age as some of the young shredders I see, but we'll just have to do with what we have.

@timmytard: Thanks for the advice, I am guessing that is something I could pick up in the local bike shop?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TooNice said:


> @GreyDragon: Thanks! It was my main goal of the season, so I am super stoked  I am not sure if I will get another season as long this one unless I work as an instructor so I really put everything I had into it. The L2 will hopefully make it a bit easier to get a job if/when I give it a shot, and if not, it has at least improved my general riding and helped me become more aware of areas I should work on. One of feedback I received was to work some freestyle to increase my range of movements I am comfortable with, which I am more than happy to oblige
> 
> @d2cycles: I don't have little ones, but I totally get what you mean by having to try 20 times (if not many times more!) just to learn a new move. But persistence will pay off, and when it does, it is super rewarding isn't it  I do wish that I started snowboarding at the same age as some of the young shredders I see, but we'll just have to do with what we have.
> 
> @timmytard: Thanks for the advice, I am guessing that is something I could pick up in the local bike shop?


Yeah you could, it would be way more expensive than the dollar store though.
Pretty sure every dollar store has it.

Just remember to let it DRY before you stick the two pieces together.
Won't work if they're still wet, has to be tacky (DRY)


TT


----------

